# Firearm Photos



## R. Doug




----------



## R. Doug




----------



## Istvan Szabo Ifj.

Nice firearms. My favorite is this beauty; my lovely 1851 Colt Reb Nord Navy 44. Caliber Revolver Set.


----------



## R. Doug

That is one absolutely beautiful black powder revolver, Istvan. I love the look of the old Colt Navy. But the old west pistol design I really want to get a hold of is the Colt 1873 Single Action Army. I don't think I'd have the patience to reload a Colt Navy.

Speaking of the Colt SAA design, I just acquired my first revolver. It's loosely based (at least in appearance) on the SAA, and it's a special edition Ruger Single Six Convertible (meaning it has two cylinders - one for .22LR and the other for .22 WMRF). I don't have photos of it yet, but this is what it looks like:


----------



## Istvan Szabo Ifj.

Oh, that one is also a really beautiful piece. Upload the photo when you have it.  And yes, loading the Colt Navy is taking time and its a bit messy, but if you ran out of ammo, you can make them anytime in your garage. And a 44 cal. is still a 44 cal.  My next piece will be a non-lethal stuff, the JPX Jet Protector, which is also used by the U.S. Law Enforcement agencies. I'm really curious for that one as I heard only good about that one, good for smaller crowd control and has an excellent stopping power. And as we have a pretty great "illegal immigrant" problem here in Budapest and it will escalate, we've started to arm ourselves for every possible scenario. So I think a non-lethal stuff also will come in handy this time as I prefer violence as the very last option.


----------



## R. Doug




----------



## R. Doug

And a video to go with it:


----------



## R. Doug




----------



## Istvan Szabo Ifj.

Nice pieces. And finally my police grade crowd control piece has arrived, the brand new JPX-4 Jet Defender with her canister magazines.


----------



## R. Doug

oooOOOooo.  Where can I get one of those?


----------



## R. Doug




----------



## R. Doug




----------



## Gertie Kindle

I just sold my late father's 1911 Colt 45 government issue originally sold to the Russians in 1916 with Cyrrilic writing. I had the holster, three clips and ammo in the original box. I even had an authentication letter from Colt.


----------



## R. Doug

That is just too cool, Gertie.  But, don't you miss it for the connection to your family?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

R. Doug said:


> That is just too cool, Gertie. But, don't you miss it for the connection to your family?


Yes, I do. I had to give up a lot more than the gun, although that one was harder than most. I know it was special to my father.

If I can download the photos from my tablet, I'll post them here. I even photographed the authentication letter.


----------



## R. Doug

I'd love to see both.  Wish I'd known you were selling such a gem.  I might have considered it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

R. Doug said:


> I'd love to see both. Wish I'd known you were selling such a gem. I might have considered it.


I didn't want to post it here. I didn't think it was appropriate. My neighbor is a retired corrections officer who has bought and sold a few guns and he knew someone who could put it up on gunbroker.com for me.

I didn't even know my father had it until I was cleaning out his bureau and found some loose bullets in a drawer. Then more loose bullets in another draw. Then a box of bullets. And then I picked up a plastic bag with something heavy wrapped in red flannel. There it was. I didn't know even then what I was holding until my cousin found the papers sitting casually on the buffet. Phew. I was going to give it to my cousin's husband who collects guns.

If you PM me with your email address, I'll send you the photos. Feel free to post the photos of the gun, but not the authentication letter because it has my father's name on it.


----------



## R. Doug

Including a whole series of the Western-themed scenes engraved into that distributor special version of the Ruger Single-Six Convertible. Here's one of those photos:


----------



## R. Doug

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> If you PM me with your email address, I'll send you the photos. Feel free to post the photos of the gun, but not the authentication letter because it has my father's name on it.


Well, everyone, below are the photos which Margaret has agreed to share with us fortunate souls here. Per her request, I will not post the authentication letter from Colt. But I can share with you that the extraordinary M1911 example pictured here was one of 5,000 shipped to Imperial Russia on September 2, 1916. Absolutely amazing.

Thanks for sharing, Margaret.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Thanks for posting these for me.


----------



## R. Doug

My pleasure, Margaret.


----------



## R. Doug




----------



## Istvan Szabo Ifj.

Beautiful pieces, especially the 1892 model with the traditional level.

In the meantime I've also acquired a new beauty, a Barnett Ghost 360. She is an elegant, beautiful, very powerful, very silent, and well designed sniper crossbow with an illuminated 3x32 scope;


----------



## R. Doug

Nice looking crossbow setup.  Go hunting with it?


----------



## Istvan Szabo Ifj.

Not yet, but its in the plans.


----------



## R. Doug




----------



## R. Doug




----------



## AjaxMinoan

I took this picture of my M&P 40 Smith & Wesson with metal, olive pick swords placed on it. I used it as an article image for a piece I wrote for Newsvine on Gun Control and Small Arms Proliferation in the world. The idea of the image was "Guns are under attack...," which was part of my article title.


----------



## R. Doug

I love the visual metaphor.  What else do you own gun-wise?  Any other photos?


----------



## R. Doug




----------



## AjaxMinoan

R. Doug said:


> I love the visual metaphor. What else do you own gun-wise? Any other photos?


|

I own nothing else. My family sold a lot of our guns during the crash in 2009-2010. I still know the guy I sold an old breech loading 22 to. I might buy it back. It was the first gun I ever fired.


----------



## R. Doug




----------



## R. Doug

AjaxMinoan said:


> I own nothing else. My family sold a lot of our guns during the crash in 2009-2010. I still know the guy I sold an old breech loading 22 to. I might buy it back. It was the first gun I ever fired.


I hope you can get it back.


----------



## R. Doug




----------



## The Hooded Claw

The M1 Carbine and the .45 make my heart go pitter-pat as prime specimens of WW2-era small arms (in their original incarnations). Back in the 1980s when I was in the Army, the M1 was gone (with a bowed-head giving fervent thanks), but we still had ancient worn-out .45 pistols around. Though I wasn't a tanker, I was assigned to a unit with M60 tanks for awhile, and they still had two old M3 "grease guns" in each tank for use if the crew had to abandon the tank in combat and experience an involuntary short-term transfer to become infantrymen. The conventional wisdom was that soldiers would be lucky to get out of a burning tank at all, and nobody would have time to grab the little bullet-squirters. But they practiced with them occasionally, and once I talked my way into going to the firing range and zipping off a clip of .45 rounds through one! Bullets went everywhere, they were difficult to shoot accurately, but it was a fun experience. Impressed me enough that I am still telling about it thirty years later! Hope your overseas trip was fun. I'm about to head south myself.


----------



## R. Doug

Our trip was great. Thanks for asking. Where are you headed?

As for the 1911 pictured above, it's actually not a .45. That one is chambered in .38 Super +P, and it's a hoot to shoot.

Funny about the accuracy thing. I shoot the 1911 _very_ well.


----------



## KyleArmstrong

Beautiful peices you've got there. Cant wait till I'm back in the States, the UK isnt very indulging if your interested in guns


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hey, Doug, PM me--I've got some questions.

Thanks,

Betsy


----------



## JayandFunGoo

Nice - I just have a p95  its simply for home defense. since I'm disabled. 
I would love a collection like yours though.


----------



## R. Doug

JayandFunGoo said:


> Nice - I just have a p95 its simply for home defense. since I'm disabled.
> I would love a collection like yours though.


The P95, as well as others in Ruger's P-series, were all great pistols. I hated to see them discontinued to make way for the SR-series. One day I may have to consider acquiring one.


----------



## JayandFunGoo

R. Doug said:


> The P95, as well as others in Ruger's P-series, were all great pistols. I hated to see them discontinued to make way for the SR-series. One day I may have to consider acquiring one.


It does the job, easy to maintain and I got it on Gunbroker.com for 135bucks. I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## R. Doug

JayandFunGoo said:


> It does the job, easy to maintain and I got it on Gunbroker.com for 135bucks. I couldn't pass it up.


Darn good price.


----------



## R. Doug

It's pocket pistol week:


----------



## R. Doug

Continuing Pocket Pistol Week with the Beretta 3032 Tomcat, in three flavors:


----------



## R. Doug

Some sample photos from today's _Fun Firearms Friday - Pocket Pistol Shootout: Colt Mustang vs. Beretta Tomcat_ (with additional comparisons to the Walther PPK and PPK/S):


----------



## R. Doug

Good morning, everyone. Thought I'd do a little zombie thread resurrecting with some photos I posted today in my artcle _Interesting Collectables: "Old" 1st issue Ruger Bearcats_:


----------



## R. Doug

Sample photos from an article I posted this a.m.:


----------



## R. Doug

Foregoing travel photography blog articles for a week. Today it's _An Original Colt MK IV Series 70_ (circa 1982).

Sample photos:


----------



## R. Doug

Sample photos from my second of three gun reviews for this week, _First look at a Rock Island Armory Ultra FS in 10mm_:


----------



## R. Doug

Sample photos from today's _First look at the SIG P226 Legion_ (returning to travel next week):


----------



## solo

R. Doug said:


>


A pleasure to shoot. Truly a classic. And its caliber ain't bad.


----------



## R. Doug

I absolutley love pistol-caliber carbines. Another favorite—the Beretta CX4 in 9mm.


----------



## R. Doug

Taking a break this week from my 54 Days at Sea series. Here are some sample shots from today's _Military Monday - Swiss K31 "Straight-Pull" Bolt Action Rifle_:


----------



## R. Doug

Sample photos from today's _Western Wednesday - American Western Arms Peacekeeper_:


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from today's _Fun Firearm Friday - Ruger 10/22 "M1 Carbine" tribute_:


----------



## JohnAndrewKarr

R. Doug said:


> Sample photos from today's _Western Wednesday - American Western Arms Peacekeeper_:


If I ever get extra funds, I'll be grabbing one of these. Have wanted a cowboy gun for a while now.

I've got a Smith & Wesson 9mm, and shoot two-handed. Are these cowboy revolvers ever shot that way? All the movies have them in a single grip.


----------

